# Breaded Pork Chops



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

So, I made these breaded pork chops with panko breadcrumbs, then I smothered
them in green bell peppers, shallots and mushrooms…but the star of the show was
smashed red potatoes dressed in butter, fried fresh garlic, and paprika.

I wasn’t going to post this, but nobody is cooking lately!?!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Your green peppers could pass for napolitos by the looks of them. 
My cooking lately has been Packo's style dogs, Wooley burgers and today brats on bolillos with sauerkraut on top. Or maybe one with sauerkraut and one with Kim Chi for me.
A guy I worked with put sauerkraut on smashed potatos. He was full blood German but from the old German and Czech communities in Texas.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is beautiful, I am drooling on my keyboard. No doubt, that has got to be really good.

WB, that sounds wonderful also, I love all that especially the Kim Chi.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> WB, that sounds wonderful also, I love all that especially the Kim Chi.


 Usually when I mention Kim Chi, hominy or napolitos folks just puke.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> Usually when I mention Kim Chi, hominy or napolitos folks just puke.


They just don't know what is really good.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Those do look nice.

I've been really busy getting a rental house ready to sell and have not had much time to post. Yesterday I came with multiple offers the lowest of which was the asking price and several that were well over. That project is now closing pending.  Never in all my years have I seen properties sell above the asking price. It was a fixer upper in a very hot neighborhood.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> I wasn’t going to post this, but nobody is cooking lately!?!


*A W E S O M E !!*

you had me at "Breaded" LOL
oh I cook a lot - but it would be like posting the same photos over and over.
my menu doesn't change that much.
like for today: fried okra, fried chicken, smashed taters, pan gravy, and a small bowl of Rooty Baggers.
don't feel like making bread from scratch so I'll toss a couple of frozen biscuits in the oven.
other than that, it's the sameOH sameOH around here.

I LOVE the garnish on them chops !!! (where's the gravy bowl ??).


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

John, no gravy, I air fried the chops…

Colby, real estate around here is through the roof…my neighbors son put the house
across the street up for sale ( estate sale) In the first day (open house) he got 17 offers
and accepted one for 33 thousand dollars over asking price. It’s nuts.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

John Smith_inFL said:


> like for today: fried okra, fried chicken, smashed taters, pan gravy, and a small bowl of Rooty Baggers.
> don't feel like making bread from scratch so I'll toss a couple of frozen biscuits in the oven.


What pray tell is wrong with all that?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> Those do look nice.
> 
> I've been really busy getting a rental house ready to sell and have not had much time to post. Yesterday I came with multiple offers the lowest of which was the asking price and several that were well over. That project is now closing pending.  Never in all my years have I seen properties sell above the asking price. It was a fixer upper in a very hot neighborhood.


Up here, which was one of the few places in California where you could buy a house for $100K, houses have gone up $100K. People out bid each other. Rent is up $500.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> John, no gravy, I air fried the chops…
> 
> Colby, real estate around here is through the roof…my neighbors son put the house
> across the street up for sale ( estate sale) In the first day (open house) he got 17 offers
> and accepted one for 33 thousand dollars over asking price. It’s nuts.



It is a bubble. Just wait until the Fed raises interest rates. I feel sorry for anyone who bought using an ARM.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Colbyt said:


> Those do look nice.
> 
> I've been really busy getting a rental house ready to sell and have not had much time to post. Yesterday I came with multiple offers the lowest of which was the asking price and several that were well over. That project is now closing pending.  Never in all my years have I seen properties sell above the asking price. It was a fixer upper in a very hot neighborhood.


We have been contemplating selling our house now for a few years. We even had it listed a couple years ago. But we always seem to find yet another reason to stay here. It really is our area and how nice it is. Also we are out in the country with no neighbors we can see or hear. The house is very old and requires regular maintenance. And we have over 2 acres to mow. So its getting a little bit hard for both of us. I am coming off my 3rd back surgery and the property inside and out is becoming more of a chore. My wife also has some health/mobility issues.
If I could sell this one and build another in this area, that would be my choice. But I understand building materials are out of this world price wise? I can only hope building cots go down and house prices stay high! Is this possible?
If I could get a good price on the house, I would have the money to build. Build something easy to maintain. I envision a small yard, with nice wooden fence and a long driveway in the woods. Mountain view.
Any suggestions.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Prices of homes are way up, a person could sell their home now and make some serious bucks, but then where will you live? The price of other houses are out of sight also. Nope we will stay right where we are.


----------



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

I like to pound out my pork chops nice and thin and bread with milk and panko with a little salt and pepper. Mmm

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

wooleybooger said:


> Your green peppers could pass for napolitos by the looks of them.
> My cooking lately has been Packo's style dogs, Wooley burgers and today brats on bolillos with sauerkraut on top. Or maybe one with sauerkraut and one with Kim Chi for me.
> A guy I worked with put sauerkraut on smashed potatos. He was full blood German but from the old German and Czech communities in Texas.


Mmm reminds me of German potato salad. That lovely tangy vinegar bite 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------

